
Google's Self-Driving Cars Have Trouble with Basic Driving Tasks: Report - xbmcuser
https://jalopnik.com/googles-self-driving-cars-have-trouble-with-basic-drivi-1828653280
======
xbmcuser
For me the true ai car potential can only be realized where they are all
connected to each other and know what the cars around them are going to do

